# rm -rf returns "tcsh: rm: No match"



## benjackson (Sep 9, 2004)

When running rm -rf *.html to remove a bunch of html files from a nested folder heirarchy, I get the following error:

> tcsh: rm: No match

When I put a blank html file in the ./ directory and run the command, it removes the file, but it's not recursing to the subdirectories. Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## gdekadt (Sep 9, 2004)

[Only time I've seen rm -rf was with sudo at the begining and a slash after - as "funny joke".] 

Try the command without the f flag and unless you've got some strange permissions you shouldn't have any problems.

Gabs


----------



## lurk (Sep 9, 2004)

Your problem is that the the r flag means to recursivly delete the named item.  It does not do what you wanted.  Try this instead

find . -name "*.html" -print0 | xargs -0 rm

Ain't Unix fun!
(I mean that in all honesty.)


----------



## gdekadt (Sep 10, 2004)

[Gabs hides in the corner - whimpering at his careless reading of the original post. Bloody eedjit.]

Nice pipe.


----------

